# Veloce cassette compatibility



## PixelPaul (Oct 8, 2004)

My bike has 2010 Veloce group, looking to add a second cassette. Will a 2011 or 2012 Veloce cassette work with my 2010 group?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Yep - any 10 speed campy cassette of any vintage will work.


----------



## PixelPaul (Oct 8, 2004)

Thought so but wanted to make sure. Thanks.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Nowadays it's the most affordable cassette for day to day riding but sadly no more 11 cogs...


----------



## masi85 (Feb 20, 2007)

I even got my Veloce cassette Campy wheel to work with my 7900 Dura Ace group bike yesterday!


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Sven_Nijs said:


> Nowadays it's the most affordable cassette for day to day riding but sadly no more 11 cogs...


No 11 tooth sprocket? Not so. 11-25 is still available.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

ultimobici said:


> No 11 tooth sprocket? Not so. 11-25 is still available.


Thanks. When I was looking to buy online they were all out of stock and also attracting a ~50% price premium so I (wrongly it seems) assumed they were now unobtainable.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Sven_Nijs said:


> Thanks. When I was looking to buy online they were all out of stock and also attracting a ~50% price premium so I (wrongly it seems) assumed they were now unobtainable.


Bear in mind that they are more expensive than the 12 & 13 tooth up cassettes. IIRC the premium is about £15.


----------



## redmr2_man (Dec 22, 2009)

easier than making a new thread...

anyone have luck with an ird cassette and DA chain?

I'm kinda broke and the campy drivetrain has at least 7k on it. Needs some lovin.

Oldish 10sp veloce/mirage bits.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

redmr2_man said:


> easier than making a new thread...
> 
> anyone have luck with an ird cassette and DA chain?
> 
> ...


IRD cassette is fine, I use it on my trainer bike with 10sp Chorus, plus Ultegra 10sp chain. The combo ends up being noisy, and they wear out faster than an all-Campa drivetrain, but it is cheap.


----------



## nsodmordex (Feb 29, 2012)

I've got a similar question regarding a Veloce cassette, but I've got the 9 speed version, thought you guys might be able to help me out. 
Recently I took my bike into a bike shop and the guy there told me that my rear rim was bad and needed a rebuild, assuming he was right I went out and bought a new wheel. Needless to say I kind of wasted my money, as I've got my bike in for a tune-up at a different LBS and they said they should have no problem truing the wheel. Since I've got the other wheel already I think I'm gonna get a second cassette and make it a trainer wheel. 
Is the 9 speed short cage derailleur compatible with any campy 9 speed cassette or are there sizes I should avoid? 
Also, has anyone ever had any experience using any off brands, like BBB or Miche? 
Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

redmr2_man said:


> easier than making a new thread...
> 
> anyone have luck with an ird cassette and DA chain?





> I'm kinda broke and the campy drivetrain has at least 7k on it. Needs some lovin.


Why would you do that? Veloce cassettes are $45 and chains $32 from the UK. Shipping via Royal Mail costs about the same and takes about as long as UPS.

Both last for a very long time although you'll spend less in the long run if you replace your chains before they stretch (or rotate several chains) so that you're getting a few chains out of each cassette (a lot more than 7000 miles).


----------



## redmr2_man (Dec 22, 2009)

im on a 13-27 right now and definitely miss the 12t. 

IRD makes the 12-28. They also make a 32, but I don't need to climb straight up walls :lol:


What makes the setup loud, the IRD cassette or the shimano chain? IRD cassette w/ campy chain be a bit quieter or no?

Thanks for the info guys!



also, ultra drive is just a thinner 10sp chain than regular "older" campy 10sp right? whats the difference between regular and ultra drive on the cassettes then? cog spacing for the thinner chain? I did a quick search and didn't find the answer.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

redmr2_man said:


> also, ultra drive is just a thinner 10sp chain than regular "older" campy 10sp right? whats the difference between regular and ultra drive on the cassettes then? cog spacing for the thinner chain? I did a quick search and didn't find the answer.


All current 10 speed chains have the same 5.9mm width, regardless of brand. Campy 10 cog spacing has never changed since introduced in 2000. The narrower chain came out in 2007 (IIRC). It just leaves more clearance between the cogs.


----------

